# مصفاة البترول وطريقة التحكم فى خطوط انابيب البترول



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 أبريل 2010)

مكونات مصفاة البترول وطريقة التحكم فى خطوط انابيب البترول

http://www.cheresources.com/refining.shtml

http://www.cheresources.com/refinery...mization.shtml​


----------

